# will firmware upgrade reset shutter count on D300s?



## lance70 (Jul 11, 2012)

Hello, on the Nikon D300s will updating the firmware reset the shutter count? I know on my D300 it did but wasn't sure about this model? Thank you!


----------



## KmH (Jul 11, 2012)

No. Upgrading the firmware will not reset the shutter count, including upgrading the firmware of a D300.


----------



## lance70 (Jul 11, 2012)

Great! Thanks for the quick response.... Appreciate it


----------

